

Geeky Things To Be Thankful For - edw519
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2009/11/10-geeky-things-to-be-thankful-for/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
robgough
What a weird list of things to be thankful for.

